

Meet the guy who is currently ranking #1 for “Google” and doesn’t even know - eyadnour
https://medium.com/p/meet-the-egyptian-technician-who-is-currently-ranked-at-1-for-google-and-he-doesn-t-even-know-6cf1040efeab

======
dm2
Here is the link on Google+ that is likely causing everything:

    
    
      <a href="https://www.google.com.eg/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ssabereltony" target="_blank" class="d-s" tabindex="0" rel="nofollow contributor-to">google.com.eg</a>
    

I think the rel="contributor-to" might be affecting something as well, I
didn't even know that attribute value existed. I'm not sure if you can
manually set that in Google+ when setting the URL or how that value is
determined.

Good catch and writeup. I'd bet this technique can be applied to other sites,
so hopefully Google gets this fully understood and fixed.

~~~
eyadnour
Thanks for your comment, dm2. I will be looking more into this.

This is by far the most logical explanation I heard till now. I want to post
an update at the end of the article with your comment so other people could
weigh in. Is this OK with you?

You can send me a more in-depth explanation if you want.

Let's keep digging more into this.

~~~
dm2
You can put whatever information I have that isn't already in your article,
but I'd rather you not post my username please.

------
eyadnour
So I stumbled upon this fellow Egyptian HVAC Technician who is ranking #1 on
Google for the keyword "Google" when you search from any Egyptian IP. It is a
country-wide ranking that drove 4.2 million views to this guy's page till now.
I've been digging into this since yesterday and even called the guy to ask if
he did anything to achieve this.

Read the full story on Medium and Let me know your thoughts. Also, If you have
any reasonable explanation for this, please let me know… I won’t be able to go
on with my life like this :)

